# SW Entitlements of Company Directors



## Rael (14 Jul 2010)

Hi All,

I have a question in relation to social welfare benefits for former company directors. 
I am aware that proprietary company directors are not entitled to any social welfare i.e JSB or JSA.
Does this mean a person who paid prsi for 17 years as an employee and not a director of any limited company but subsequently became a company director after that length of time is not entitled to claim ANY benefit for the prsi paid in the years prior to him becoming a director. 

Is it a case that all PRSI contributions along with ones SW entitlements that these contributions generate are "lost" or "wiped out" as soon as one becomes a proprietory director.

Any comments would be much appreciated.

R.


----------



## papervalue (14 Jul 2010)

Rael said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question in relation to social welfare benefits for former company directors.
> I am aware that proprietary company directors are not entitled to any social welfare i.e JSB or JSA.
> ...


http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...mployed-people/self-employed-and-unemployment

You can still be a director and get Job seekers allowance.

Depending on your situation they would means test you and want details of current work in company if any.

If company at stand still a better chance of getting it

Matter of filling in a lot of paperwork and figures been confirmed by accountant


----------



## Rael (14 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the reply papervalue,

I read this however it seems to apply only to self-employed ?
Is it something to do with being a proprietary director and/or the PRSI Class you pay into that prevents one claiming benefit.

As a company director one is a PAYE employee not self-employed. 

Therefore my original query remains as to what recourse has one got for PRSI paid when one was only an employee and not a director.

Anyone else able to shed some light on this for me ?

Thanks


----------



## papervalue (15 Jul 2010)

Rael said:


> Thanks for the reply papervalue,
> 
> I read this however it seems to apply only to self-employed ?
> Is it something to do with being a proprietary director and/or the PRSI Class you pay into that prevents one claiming benefit.
> ...


 
In a simple since any director is seem as self employed and not allowed job benefit but may get job allowance means tested.

ie their is the exception where prsi was paid at class a by a director ie social welfare may have classed them as class a instead of s

If not a director for long, and if under paye/prsi a few years ago- may qualify for job benefit for prsi paid

The prsi going back all the years you are talking about will have no major current effect on social welfare, and in effect i think are gone till they do pension check on you near 65 to see amount of contributions


----------



## Welfarite (15 Jul 2010)

For queries on general SW benefits, other than JB/JA post in general Socail Welfare forum.


----------

